

Cool UI for accessing and working with files online - gpmedia
http://www.icloud.com/en/updates/blog

======
rg
Tried signing up using Chrome, to be told that the best results are available
only when using Internet Explorer, although I could try using a beta for
Firefox. (WTF?) Accepted the mistaken option for FF, but that required a
missing Java plugin, so nothing happened. "Cool" really isn't the reaction
that came to mind. Appears to be "write once, run on IE only".

------
alexk
Why do they really need to know whether I am male or female on sign up? And
this "cloud" guy on their site is really scary.

~~~
gpmedia
The smurf/ghost or the guy to the right?

It seems that they recently added features for social interaction between the
users. So they are either moving more towards being a social network or doing
some kind of mix between a web desktop and social community... The sharing
features are understandably quite interesting in this aspect...

------
gpmedia
Yes, it might be a reach to say "the next level".

Looking beyond the marketing, the product definitely seems interesting. It has
loads of potential and the basic applications, such as the desktop and the
document explorer are quite good.

As a developer, looking at the software (written in XML), it seems like a huge
advantage to write something in one language and then having it simply just
work on all (supported) platforms. The source code for all applications is
COMPLETELY VISIBLE XML and it seems that the service can use external
webservices.

As a user there are I have to that it would feel very nice to have my apps
patched directly without any additional downloads and to always have the
latest features.

Any thoughts about interesting applications that could be useful for the
service? They seem to have the documentation in place to experiment...

------
andr
The next level? Outer space computing?

------
dawson
Oh dear, for so many, many reasons.

